# Guide bushings



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm new to these forums and to routing in general and maybe missing the point on guide bushings. Several postings mention the non availability of 40mm bushings. Speaking as an engineer, why not get your local engineering workshop to make a selection of simple bushes to fit over the stem of an OEM bush and fixed by a grub screw?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Lemuzz and thanks fior the tip.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lemuzz

I didn't have a 40mm guide so I made my own ,it/they just slip right on and do stay in place.. with out the need of a grub/set screw 

I do use a 1.5" I.D. ( 38.1 mm ID /44.45mm OD Oak-Park type guide ) brass guide with a small ring on it to get the 40mm OD...in that way I can use the bigger bits when needed...

see below

=========





Lemuzz said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to these forums and to routing in general and maybe missing the point on guide bushings. Several postings mention the non availability of 40mm bushings. Speaking as an engineer, why not get your local engineering workshop to make a selection of simple bushes to fit over the stem of an OEM bush and fixed by a grub screw?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Lemuzz and welcome to the forums.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Guide Bushes*



Lemuzz said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to these forums and to routing in general and maybe missing the point on guide bushings. Several postings mention the non availability of 40mm bushings. Speaking as an engineer, why not get your local engineering workshop to make a selection of simple bushes to fit over the stem of an OEM bush and fixed by a grub screw?


Lemuzz,
I have been responsible for the suggestion of using such large bushes. From someone who uses the guide bushes on a regular basis, what you are suggesting will be defeating the purpose of the purchase of a 40mm guide.

(1) With such a large guide you are able to insert a greater variety of cutters
(2) You will be able to see most cutters in action.
(3) There will be less chance of the cutters overheating as the 'Swarf' will dissipate more readily.
(4) This is possible the most important reason for the 40mm guide. When using short 1/4" cutters the chuck of most routers will penetrate through to give you the depth you require (in most instances)

As an engineer you are in a good position to produce the 40mm guides
Tom


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

OK, modify an OEM and permanently attach an internally threaded insert 40mm o/d and perhaps 32 or 38 mm threaded i/d. You could then make a selection of bushes to screw into the "master" bush.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Guide bushings come in several types. The most popular world wide is the Porter cable style which has a locking ring above the sub base plate or below a table mounting plate. The Router Workshop style is similar but has a larger OD and more sizes. Bushings of these two styles are made from brass to prevent loosening while routing, a common occurrence with steel bushings of this type. Current Bosch bushings are stamped from steel and have a unique quick release mechanism. Older Bosch, Makita, Hitachi and other brands use steel bushings that attach with screws. Sears has the worst design with their plastic bushings.

All of these bushings perform the same job, and the points TemplateTom makes are important ones. The ability to see the cutter, to remove cuttings easily, to have clearance for the collet; all of these are accomplished with the larger diameter bushings. The reason we want metric bushings is to greatly simplify the process of figuring sizes. While the 1-1/2" bushing is large enough to meet our goals, adding a spacing ring to make it 40 mm simplifies the math. The problem we face is with the smaller sizes. While they can easily mount an external ring the internal size becomes critical. The easy solution is to have a set of metric bushings.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Guide Bushes*



Lemuzz said:


> OK, modify an OEM and permanently attach an internally threaded insert 40mm o/d and perhaps 32 or 38 mm threaded i/d. You could then make a selection of bushes to screw into the "master" bush.


Lemuzz
I am about to present a demonstration where the 40mm guide will be used extensively to complete many of the projects I will be presenting.
I will be submitting a seminar on the use of the router and how the template guides will give greater use of the router and introduce Greater safety Awareness when using the router. 
In the past I have taught Blind people to Master the router using my method of routing with the guides.

I have produced CD-ROMs to illustrate how the guides can be used and I am now in the process of preparing DVD presentations for all to see 'How it is done'. Then I will have a better idea if people are willing to listen to me and are prepared to change their ideas as to how the router is used.
Bob and Rick make the statement that 80 - 90 % of all routing is best achieved in the router table. Personally in my humble opinion 80 - 90% is best achieved in the plunge mode with the aid of template guides. I could list a number of projects that could not be completed in the router table. (agan in my humble opinion) Just one sample of the doors enclosed.

Tom


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow! Nice work Tom!!


----------

